# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  punkcija jajne stanice

## bak

drage moje, uskoro me ocekuje moja prva potpomognuta. koja, vidjet cemo. i sada, puno sam citala o tome, tu na rodi, i nesto mi nije jasno. ako je to tako jako bolno kao sto kazete, ostane li se u bolnici taj dan, dva dana ili te puste doma isti dan?
uspavaju li kada to rade?
mene je te boli toliko strah....znam da je najbitniji krajnji cilj   :Saint:  , ali nakon sto tako dugo radimo na bebici, ti silni neuspjesi psihicki su me dotukli, a stalno cackaju po meni pa se uzasavam tih novih bolova....

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Ja sam do sada prošla samo jednu punkciju, pa možda nisam mjerodavna da o tome sudim, ali pošto je moje iskustvo pozitivno, želim te ohrabriti.   :Love:  
Punktirane su mi dvije jajne stanice, bez ikakve anestezije ili analgetika. Bila je to kratka tupa bol, manja nego kad se opalim o čošak stola. Stvarno. Odmah nakon punkcije sam ustala i krenula put čekaonice (čekali zbog biopsije mm). Da ne, vjerojatno bi odmah krenuli doma. Taj dan sam odmarala, beskonačno spavala i sve prošlo ok.
Nisam krvarila, još mi doktor kaže- stavite uložak, ja mislila tko zna šta će bit, a ono ni jedna jedina kapljica krvi. Ništa.
Ipak, pretpostavljam da će ti dati lokalnu anesteziju ako si u stimuliranom ciklusu i imaš dosta folikula, jer sigurno nije isto punktirati 2 i 15 folikula.
Svatko bol doživljava na svoj način. Netko podnosi bolje, netko slabije.
Budi hrabra, stisni zube, preživjele su to mnoge. I ti ćeš.   :Kiss:  pusa.

----------


## ici

ne boli tako strašno više je neugodno nego bolno a i kratko traje tako da sve prije prođe nego što postaneš svjesna postupka(daju ti lokalnu)ja sam odmah išla doma sve ovisi do klinike di padiš punkciju: sretno

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Punktirane su mi dvije jajne stanice,
ispravak: punktirana dva folikula. nađena jedna j.s.
sorry, na greškici   :Embarassed:   ali mislim da se kuži.

----------


## duga76

Nemas razloga da se plasis.Nije to nista strasno.Meni su radili pod totalnom anestezijom.Ja sam imala 10 jc.Samo sam se probudila i sve je vec bilo gotovo.Sat vremena sam ostala u bolnici i dosla kuci normalno.Zbog hiperstimulacije dr.me savetovala da mirujem kuci.|aista ja nisam imala nikakve bolove.
SRECNO!  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

Meni su punktirali nekih 6-7 folikula, nadjene 3js. Doma sam popila 2 voltarena i neku kapsulu za smirenje na biljnoj bazi. Cula sam da nekim curama daju voltaren u guzu (bar u RI), meni nije nitko nista ponudio. I iskreno, koliko sam se naslusala prica o punkciji i koliko to boli - bilo me jako strah. Na kraju je moje iskustvo skroz pozitivno, necu reci da nisam nista osjetila ali s obzirom na to sta sam ocekivala bol je bila zanemariva, vise neugoda nego bol.

----------


## Maxime

U prvom postupku mi je na VV punktirano 19 JS pod nekim koktelom koji bi (medju ostalima) trebao oblaziti bol, bilo kako bilo analgetik nije djelovao. Oprostili smo se od VV nakon tog pustupka ...

U Mariboru 2 puta punkcija pod potpunom anestezijom, 13 i 21 JS i ne mogu reci koliko mi zbog toga lakse bilo podnjeti postupak. 

Ja bi ti savjetovala da se dobro raspitas kod svojeg MPOovca koju vrstu anesteziju primjenjuju za punkciju, jer nije potrebno da se (jos) vise patis da dodjete do svoje mrvice.

Zelim vam barem jednu ako ne i dvije prekrasne mrvice   :Love:

----------


## Ameli

Ja sam isto proživila do sada jednu punkciju i mogu ti reći da nije bilo tako strašno. nisam dobila nikakvu inekciju ili tableticu protiv bolova a izvukli mi 11 js. nije da nije bolilo ali ja sam stisla zube, pjevušila i razmišljala o svom cilju, mojoj bebici. posle postupka sam se ustala i otišla u čekaonicu pričekati dr. da nam kaže rezultat punkcije i zatim putovala 2 h do kuće. taj dan me bolilo kao kad imam bolnu m pa sam ležala a idući dan na posao i kao da ništa nije bilo. evo mene to opet čeka u ožujku ali idem hrabro prema svom cilju   :Saint:

----------


## kikic

Kod mene je bilo prvi put 9 jaj. stanica, na VV pod koktelom koji spominje Maxime (Apaurin i Tramal). Dr. mi je rekao da je bilo još jako  puno malih koje je morao popikati i da priznam bolilo je, ali sve prođe. Blaženi trenutak kad dr kaže gotovo je.
Drugi put 31 stanica, također na VV. Ma sve se preživi, ne brini i nemoj unaprije strahovati. Stisneš zube i čekaš da završe.
Treći put na pol.Cito pod nekom vrstom anestezije koja je zbilja super, osjetiš nešto malo ali sasvim malo, zanemarivo . Imala sam 18 stanica, ja prezadovoljna.

----------


## zisu

Imala 1 punkciju (22 folikula, od toga 18 JS), nazalost ne i zadnju, ali pod opcom anestezijom koja ti je vrlo kratka nekih cca 10-tak min. nakon toga odlezala 2 sata u bolnici i doma. Ne mogu reci da me je kasnije bolilo, vise kao nekakav pritisak, popodne sam se izlezavala uz TV radi lagane HS i kasnije sve normalno. Tako da nemam losih iskustva s punkcijom i drugi put cu sigurno opet trazit anesteziju. 
bak, nije strasno i nek ti ovo ujedno bude i zadnja

----------


## alec

bak, sve zavisi gdje ti rade punkciju.
ja sam do sada odradila 2. prva je bila pis of kejk, a druga je bila malo žešća. popila sam normabel i knavnon. na žalost nisu mi ponudili nikakvu anesteziju.
sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Bak ovisi di ideš u postupak i di će ti raditi punkciju. Ja sam je radila i pod lokalnom kao i bez anestezije. Istina,bez anestezije boli ali da je tak strašno nije. Meni je puno gore bilo ono povračanje poslije anestezije već bol pri punkciji. Svaki put sam imala najmanje 7-8 folikula a ponekad i do 20.
Sretno!!!

----------


## sretna35

Ja sam imala 6 punkcija: 2 u prirodnom ciklusu (2 folikula) i 4 u stimuliranom 12-19 stanica. Sve je bilo na VV, akle, bez anestezije uz koktel protiv bolova. Osjetila sam bol, ali sve je bilo podnošljivo. Uvijek kad si predočim ostvareni cilj tj. bebicu u rukama to na mene djeluje poput anestezije i bol nestaje. Mislim da sve imamo i različit prag boli pa je to vrlo individualno iskustvo.

----------


## cv-vanja

Ja sam imala samo 1 punkciju na VV,znaci bez anestezije.Mislim da je do 15 kom. bez anestezije relativno podnosljivo,ali ja sam imala 35 JS i bilo mi je strasno.Doslo je i do''blage'' :shock: hiperstimulacije,tako da je bol trajala jos danima.Ali kad sve bude gotovo.........brzo to zaboravis i ides dalje.Ako potraje dugo i bude jako bolno,razmisljaj o tome da je to dobro jer ih imas puno i vece su sanse da ti budu bolji rezultati.  :Grin:

----------


## laky

vanja kako si? kad ideš za ZG

----------


## ici

Prvi put me nije bolio ali drugi malo je i krvarila sam taj dan

----------


## silkica

U stvari se ne spremam na punkciju,ali je vrlo vjerovatno da ću  morati (ako aih ne uspije).Ono što mene interesuje je čime se radi punkcija?Gledam rtg snimku sa hsg-a i jajovodi su tako tanki kao dlačica i tako izuvijani...zar je moguće da se nešto gura kroz njih da bi se došlo do jajnika!?

----------


## Kjara

Bak pozdrav, evo da ti se i ja pridruzim jer i mene u 02/2008 ceka prva punkcija i od toliko toga sto sam procitala o punkciji svi pisu o jakoj boli, ali ima i onih zena koje kazu da ih nije bolilo. Mene je isto strah, ali mislim da za bebicu vrijedi sve pretrpiti pa i tko zna mozda nas i nece bolit. Drzi se i da nema boli, misli na svoju bebicu i sve ce bit lakse

----------


## neva nevčica

mene kod punkcije nije boljelo ništa skoro, mada to zavisi dosta i o tome koliko imaš jajnih stanica i kod kog si doktora.
Onesvjestila sam se nakon punkcije jer sam se naglo ustala, preporučam bočicu vode ponijet sa sobom.

----------


## neva nevčica

> mene kod punkcije nije boljelo ništa skoro, mada to zavisi dosta i o tome koliko imaš jajnih stanica i kod kog si doktora.
> Onesvjestila sam se nakon punkcije jer sam se naglo ustala, preporučam bočicu vode ponijet sa sobom.


prvi put sam bila u RI i tad sam puno teže prošla sve ovo.

----------


## neva nevčica

> mene kod punkcije nije boljelo ništa skoro, mada to zavisi dosta i o tome koliko imaš jajnih stanica i kod kog si doktora.
> Onesvjestila sam se nakon punkcije jer sam se naglo ustala, preporučam bočicu vode ponijet sa sobom.


prvi put sam bila u RI i tad sam puno teže prošla sve ovo.

----------


## ivana23

ja sam do sada imala jednu punkciju i 8 folikula (6 jajnih stanica) i moram priznati da me je užasno bolilo iako sam dobila "nešto" u ruku. No nije me toliko boljela sama punkcija koliko kad su me vratili u krevet. plakala sam od bola i onda su mi dali inekciju ketonala u guzu i dok nije počela djelovati bilo je užas. onda sam zaspala na skoro 2 sata i poslije išla doma sva krepana i iscrpljena. nisam krvarila
curu koja je ležala samnom nije boljelo apsolutno ništa
i nije da nemam visoki prag boli, ali jednostavno je bilo strašno!
ali svejedno za cca 15-20 dana očekuje me nova punkcija i uopće se ne bojim!!! dapače, jedva čekam!!!
inače to sam radila u poliklinici IVF

----------


## wewa

> U stvari se ne spremam na punkciju,ali je vrlo vjerovatno da ću  morati (ako aih ne uspije).Ono što mene interesuje je čime se radi punkcija?Gledam rtg snimku sa hsg-a i jajovodi su tako tanki kao dlačica i tako izuvijani...zar je moguće da se nešto gura kroz njih da bi se došlo do jajnika!?


ne, punkcija se ne vrsi kroz jajovode, vec se probija zid vagine pod uzv kontrolom.
ne brini, vidjeces da je sve sasvim fino podnosljivo, a cilj vrijedan iskusenja   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

moram priznati da je i mene frka puncije, ne podnosim baš najbolje bol, ali što se mora, mora se 
bilo mi je lakše kad sam se spremala za prirodni ciklus - jedna stanica pa da boli ne znam koliko, može se izdržati, ali sad će ih biti više pa me ipak strah :/

----------


## uporna

Cure ja sam imala 5 punkcija i 1 puta pikanje zbog ciste. Samo jedna punkcija je bila pod anestezijom (MB) na VV toga nema ali sam na zadnjoj punkciji doma popila 1 normabel i 1 ketonal + njihova inekcija. Mogu vam reći da me kasnije šupilo pa sam se blago cerila k'o da sam osvojila bingo. 
1. punkcija 27 JS što da kažem bolilo je ali sam preživjela (2 sata ležanja posije + 2 l infuzije)
2. punkcija 19 JS podnošljivo
3. punkcija 12 JS podnošljivo
4. punkcija 7 JS - anestezija
5. punkcia 15 JS ma mrak 3 puta bocnuo i bili gotovi za čas.
Eto to je moja priča sa punkcijama i moram reći da je najbitnije se NE POMAKNUTI. Ja sam znala se malo uštipnuti za ruku (nadlanicu) da si malo skrenem pažnju sa osluškivanjem boli punkcije.
Sve se to drage moje izdrži. 

Meni je glupo zavaravati nekog ko ide prvi put na punkciju da to ništa ne boli jer mislim da bi prije mogao biti šok pri boli i mogućnost da se uspaničiš na stolu i pomakneš dok je doktor sa iglom unutra.

Sretno svima i što manje boli.

----------


## Ginger

uporna   :Naklon:

----------


## wewa

Kako kaze moj dr - uglavnom zavisi od toga ko radi punkciju, ako je iskusan ljekar nece bosti zasebno za svaki folikul, vec samo malo pomjeriti vrh igle za novi ubod. naravno, zavisi i od tolerancije na bol svake od nas (meni je hsb bio bezbolan, ali sam se nakon inseminacije gotovo onesvijestila, nisam cula da je iko imao takvo iskustvo).

najbolje se raspitati za uobicajenu proceduru na datoj klinici, pa ako treba popiti nesto vec kod kuce, ako se ne moze dobiti nikakav analgetik.

----------


## cv-vanja

Cao Laky!!!

Cekam da dobijem M,pa onda idem po svojih 18 bebica  :Grin:  Trebala bih dobiti 1. pa onda zovem dr.Nemam pojma koji onda dan idem.

 Jesi li ti sada dobro??Sta je sledece kod tebe?

----------


## cv-vanja

Cao Laky!!!

Cekam da dobijem M,pa onda idem po svojih 18 bebica  :Grin:  Trebala bih dobiti 1. pa onda zovem dr.Nemam pojma koji onda dan idem.

 Jesi li ti sada dobro??Sta je sledece kod tebe?

----------


## zubica

Oooo i ja čekam svoju prvu punciju i guzda baš me struuhh.....

Iskreno, nadala sam se anesteziji, ali kako sad stvari stoje ne vjerujem da ću je dobiti jer imam jako malo folikula, pa  ako punkcije uopće i bude vjerojatno će biti uživo...

Prag boli mi je relativno ok, nisam neka kilavica, osim kad se radi o gin. stvarima. E tu me boli čak i montirnje onih željeznih stavrčica, a kamoli tek pregled i ostalo.....brrrrrrr

Uporna sviđa mi se tvoj recept  :Smile:

----------


## cv-vanja

Zubice, ni mene te ''zeljezna stvarcice'' ne zaobilaze nikako,a osjecaj mi je tako odvratan da bih povracala kad ih vidim.A to je jos i ok,koliko mi je odvratan osjecaj ''pranja'' onom gazom.Fuuj!   :Mad:

----------


## cv-vanja

Zubice, ni mene te ''zeljezna stvarcice'' ne zaobilaze nikako,a osjecaj mi je tako odvratan da bih povracala kad ih vidim.A to je jos i ok,koliko mi je odvratan osjecaj ''pranja'' onom gazom.Fuuj!   :Mad:

----------


## laky

> Cao Laky!!!
> 
> Cekam da dobijem M,pa onda idem po svojih 18 bebica  Trebala bih dobiti 1. pa onda zovem dr.Nemam pojma koji onda dan idem.
> 
>  Jesi li ti sada dobro??Sta je sledece kod tebe?


a VV konačan dogovor i čekanje iCSI a do tada ću još jednom prekontrolirati beštije,hormone bla,bla ali ovaj put sa zadovoljstvom   :Smile:

----------


## regina78

da ne otvaram novu temu, imam pitanje...
kad vam je bila punkcija u dugom protokolu?
danas bila u cita na pregled da nema cista i da mogu krenit sa menopurom, i malo s dr.P komentirala moju proslu stimulaciju (jer opet dobila isti protokol iz belgije) pa on sokiran da su mi opet dali isti jer prosli put imala "samo 9js" a 3 menopura uzimala 13 dana, punkcija tek 16d, cak komentira da je normalno imat punkciju 11 ili 12 dan jer sve iza toga da budu losije js, te me savjetova da uzmem prva 3-4 dana 4 menopura! sta vi mislite o tome, ja neodlucna jer mi i 3 menopura pari puno stimulacije, al opet ako dan punkcije utjece na kvalitetu js  :/

----------


## taca70

Regina78, mislim da ti poredenje s drugima bas i nema smisla ali evo reci cu ti svoj slucaj da vidis da je to jako individualno.Meni je u dugom protokolu s 3 menopura dnevno punkcija bila 15.dc i to sam imala samo 2js od kojih se jedna oplodila i cak implantirala s betom 141 ali zavrsilo kao bikemijska.A taj dio o "samo 9js" za mene je misaona imenica iako nemam visok FSH nego sam jednostavno lose odreagirala.Kasnije je u kratkom bilo bolje.Zato ne znam zasto bi mijenjala terapiju jer je meni to skroz ok reakcija na stimulaciju.

----------


## ivica_k

ja sam u oba stimulirana (dugi protokol) imala punkciju 11. dc...prvi put dobili 5, a drugi put 4 zrele js. 
9js nikako nije "samo" :/

----------


## amyx

Ja imala punkciju 17 dc

----------


## andream

Ja sam pak imala punkciju 12 dc i bila presretna s 8 js. Oplodilo se čak 6 od kojih jedna srećica raste u mom trbuhu. Odmah sam znala da je 8 jajnih stanica za mene i moje godine bingo, čak i ako ne dođe do implantacije.

----------


## tinaka

Regina, kako su ti i cure rekle, to ti je toliko idividualno koliko i kako neko od nas izgleda (nije baš neka poredba,ali prva mi pala na pamet).
Svako tijelo, odnosno organizam, reagira drugačije, tu nema pravila. Čak je i  kod istih osoba u različitim postupcima reagiranje drugačije.
Nemoj se time opterećivati. Prepusti se lijepim mislima i uživaj u ovim lijepim danima. Think-pink   :Smile:

----------


## Lambi

*regina78,*punkcija se radi kada folikuli dosegnu svoju optimalnu veličinu pa da oocite budu dobre kod nekog je to 11 dan stim. a kod nekog 17 ,ono što je bitno da imaš dobre jajne stanice jer to je znak dobre reakcije na protokol ( naravno sa dobrim tajmingom punkcije)
više menopura može izazvati samo više folikula ali ne kvalitetu,kod loše reakcije na protoklol u idućem postupku on se mjenja
9 dobrih js je super reakcija,sretrno i ne brini  :Love:

----------


## višnja

Ja ću samo nešto reći što se tiče boli. Prvi put nisam ništa osjetila, ali danas (friško iskustvo), imala sam osjećaj da mi je onu iglu zabio odozdo pa ravno u mozak :shock: Još je malo "rovario", stisla sam zube (svi su hvala Bogu na broju) i izdržala. Inače, uzela sam normabel 5mg+ketonal.

----------


## ksena28

znam da je više manje individualno, ali samo zbog neke orijentacije pitam - u stimuliranom postupku koji dan dc (ako su ciklusi više manje 28 dana) rade punkciju i koliko poslije tranfer?

----------


## amyx

*ksena28* punkcija ti je stvarno individualna a dan transfer bude od drugog do petog nakon punkcije. ovisi o tome koliko imaš js, kakve su kvalitete, koliko ih se  oplodi, kako se dijele i razvijaju, itd. Ako imaš više js ide se na peti dan s rizikom da neke propadnu, a ako ih je manje vračaju se drugi ili treći dan. Ja sam konkretno imala  9 js i išlo se na peti dan pa nam je na kraju ostalo 4 kom smrzlića,kaže dr odlične kvalitete

----------


## wewa

> znam da je više manje individualno, ali samo zbog neke orijentacije pitam - u stimuliranom postupku koji dan dc (ako su ciklusi više manje 28 dana) rade punkciju i koliko poslije tranfer?


moji su ciklusi oko 28-29 dana, ali mi je u stimuliranom ciklusu ovulacija obicno malo ranije nego u spontanom ciklusu, pa su mi i AIH i punkcija radjeni 13. dc.

a dan transfera zavisi od broja i kvalitete embrija, moze btii 2., 3. ili 5. dan nakon punkcije.

----------


## ksena28

*amyx* i *wewa*  :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

hvala cure na odgovorima  :Love: 
ja sam tila samo provjerit jeste li i vi ikad cule da su js losije kad je kasnije punkcija...  cisto da budem mirna  :Wink:

----------


## reny123

Podižem. Koji dan je bila punkcija i u kakvom postupku?

----------


## ivica_k

3 stimulirana postupka - prva dva dugi protokol, treći antagonist protokol - punkcija svaki put 11. dc

----------


## Aurora*

2 stimulirana postupka, dugi protokol, punkcija 14. dc.

Zanimljivo je da mi je i na stimulaciji s Klomifenom ovulacija uvijek 14. dc obzirom na to da su mi prirodne ovulacije najcesce nesto kasnije, oko 17. dc.

----------


## Ginger

stimulirani (i dugi i kratki) i prirodnjak - uvijek 11 dc
prirodno ovulacija 11-13 dc, najčešće 12dc

----------


## Bab

2 klomifenska-punkcija 11. i 13. dan
Stimulirani-punkcija 11 dan
prirodne ovulacije-14. dan upravo osjećam kak me žiga...a MM na putu :Sad:

----------


## fatamorgana

punkcija 5 folikula na zivo bez analgetika, onesvijestila se od bola.
stim. 33 gonala i 3 cetrotida, punkcija 12. dc. Opca anestezija, poslije budjenja plakala ko malo dijete od nepodnosljivog bola. Primila injekc. protiv bolova.

----------


## AuroraBlu

1 klomifenski ciklus, punkcija 15.dan
2 stimulirana s 18 i 19 menopura, punkcija 12.dan

----------


## Mia Lilly

1. stimulirani - punkcija 16 dc
2. stimulirani - punkcija 14 dc
3. prirodni - punkcija 14 dc

----------


## bublica3

1.IVF punkcija 13.dan ciklusa dugi protokol, Gonali dobiveno 11 js
2.IVF punkcija 16.dan ciklusa dugi protokol, Gonali dobiveno 8 js
3.IVF punkcija 12.dan ciklusa kratki Femara+menopuri, dobiveno 5 folikula ali 2 js

----------


## romanica

1.IVF punkcija13.dan-protokol 30 menopura-13 stanica

----------


## reny123

1. IVF, klomifen. Punkcija 12 dc. 3 prazna folikula, nema jajne stanice.

----------


## Jim

Jao što se ja bojim pomisli da me čeka punkcija! Kako ste to preživjele ??? Da li je to zaista tako strašno ?? Da li vam odmah kažu koliko imate js?

----------


## Igolina1

Punkcija ti je jako individualan doživljaj, nekog boli, nekog ne, mene je bolilo jako ali sam se uspjela iskontrolirati, da se ne trzam mislim i da ne vičem.
Frendica je bila prije mene pa sam znala točno šta me čeka, rekla mi je da jako boli tak da sam se bila pripremila na to i mislim da mi je to pomoglo.
Mislim da se bolje uvijek pripremiti na najgore pa ako ne bude tak strašno super, i raspitati se kako točno to ide, jer kad vidiš tu svu aparaturu tamo
malo je scary!

----------


## nataša

na vv punkcija 12 folikula, izdurala bez riječi! boli, ali ne strašno!

došla na KBO gdje je anestezija redovna stvar, tražila sam da me ne uspavljuju jer radije ću podnijeti bol nego da me neko bez razloga omamljuje! svi su me gledali u čudu, od doktora, do anesteziologa i sestre, ali opet sam, izdurala, ali samo dva folikula pa ni ne računam!!!

----------


## diana

Dali u Cito na punkciji daju nesto za bolove ili...

----------


## suzzie2

Da li netko zna kako je u Petrovoj sa anestezijom i da li uopće možemo išta birati?

----------


## diana

Ja danas imala punkciju u Cito, dobila 2 inekcije + jednu 'dole', punkcija prosla bezbolno...hvala osoblju Cita.

----------


## tigrical

punkcija 17 dc - 9 js - 40 Menopura

----------


## mare157

Cure drage, pozdrav!
Mene zanima kako ste se borile protiv boli za vrijeme punkcije?
Ja imam nizak prag tolerancije na bol i tražila sam inekciju prvi put. Sestra mi ju je dala i rekla da djeluje 30-45minuta, a mene uzeli na punkciju nakon 2 sata!!!
Nisam se trzala, ali sam jaukala i na kraju se ispričala dr.V na zvučnoj kulisi, a on se srdačno nasmijao i potpuno iskreno rekao da mi nebi bio u koži!!! Svaka čast!
U 5.mj idem ponovo i zanima me da li je možda bolje da uzmem tablete. 
Šta ste uzimale i koliko? Molim savjet...

----------


## Igolina1

ja sam popila dva belmirandan, ali ću drugi put sigurno tražiti od svoje dr opće prakse normabel, jer sam umirala od nervoze u čekaonici više od sat vremena prije punkcije. za bol sam dobila voltaren injekciju koja je popustila, svih 16 uboda sam osjetila kao dosta jaku menstrualnu bol, samo je par puta zabolilo baš jako, ali sve u svemu izdržljivo. vožnja kući poslije punkcije je stvaaaarno bolila, od ri do pu po zaobilaznim cestama punim rupa jer je ipsilon bio zatvoren.

----------


## tigrical

*mare157* ta injekcija Voltarena koju daju u KBC Ri je ništa, samo te boli guza 2 dana. Bolje popij sama neku tabletu/e za bolove koje inače piješ za M ili sl. i Normabel je svakako odličan, on opušta i tebe i mišiće.

----------


## Francesca

meni su izvadilli 19 folikulića i uz to sam imala hiperstimulaciju i bolilo me za po...pi...
radila sam icsi u Ljubljani kod Reša i nema nikakvih injekcija, tamo to ide ko po traci
pri punkciji mi je puknuo neku žilu pa mi još stavljao tampon neki unutra pa sam tamo ležala pol sata da krvarenje prestane i nakon toga išla doma
uzela sam voltaren rapid protiv bolova ali ništa to nije pomoglo

----------


## tigrical

> meni su izvadilli 19 folikulića i uz to sam imala hiperstimulaciju i bolilo me za po...pi...
> radila sam icsi u Ljubljani kod Reša i nema nikakvih injekcija, tamo to ide ko po traci
> pri punkciji mi je puknuo neku žilu pa mi još stavljao tampon neki unutra pa sam tamo ležala pol sata da krvarenje prestane i nakon toga išla doma
> uzela sam voltaren rapid protiv bolova ali ništa to nije pomoglo


Meni je na prošloj punkciji puknuo tu žilu...

----------


## Francesca

Tigrica ti si imala 7 ICSI-eva????
Svaka ti čast ženo

----------


## tigrical

7 ICSI i 3 FET= sad sam u 10 postupku

----------


## suzzie2

Djevojke malo me plašite sa svojim pričama!  :Shock: 
Jel ta jaka bol kod punkcije iznimka ili je bezbolna punkcija iznimka?

Za one koje su to prošle...kako uzimati te tablete protiv bolova, budući izgleda u bolnici ništa ne dobijamo (apaurin koji navodno daju u Petrovoj mi se i ne čini kao anestezija)?

----------


## mare41

suzzie, nema bezbolnih punkcija bez anestezije, i meni je dr Reš punktirao bez anestezije, ali samo 2 uboda za 2 folikula nije isto kao za puno veći broj folikula tako da meni to nije bilo strašno, zaboli trenutno i brzo prođe, ali svakom je drugačije.

----------


## mare157

*tigrical, francesca* pa to je strašno!!! E šta mi žene prođemo za toliko željen dječji plač!!! Radila bi ja onom našem ministru jednom mjesečno punkcijicu lagano i lagano hiperstimulacijicu pa neka onda priča i piše zakone! :Evil or Very Mad: 
Pitati će moju doc.opće prakse za taj normabel da mi da recept, i biti će u igri neofen forte. Cjeli postupak je sam po sebi stresan, toliko koraka,a na svakom postoji šansa da se ne uspije tako da nema smisla da se još i stresam oko punkcije kad je neminovna.
*Igolina1* i ti prebrojala sve rupe od Učke do Pule!!! I ja sam bila te "sreće"... :Laughing:   Samo kad se sjetim kako sam jaukala, mm nije ni ruječ progovotio od straha da šta krivo ne kaže...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja išla 2X na punkciju u Petrovoj,  dobila anesteziju i potonula u besvjesno stanje.  Bolilo nije zaista išta, pretpostavljam da su mi dali Apaurin intravenozno i stvarno, bez problema.  Poslije neke cure pričale kao to sa anestezijom nije baš najbolje, a one kasnije tuku po Tramalima, tako da sad budi ti pametan (navodno ti Tramali stvarno dobri protiv bolova, to su nekakve kapi,, bar mislim)

----------


## Francesca

brijem da ću drugi put frendicu koja je med. sestra tražit da mi da injekciju protiv bolova da si ju tam spičim prije nego uđem nutra
al brijem ja i da to ne bi tak bolilo da nije bila hiperstimulacija
nemam više pojma o ničem
al rekla sam da bum još jednom probala kod njega jer ovo s mariborom mi je prekomplicirano, a ak ne upali i ponovi se identična stvar sa nekvalitetnim js.  odoh za Prag po donorske i bok 
bum uzela neku mršavu plavu čehinju pa mi bar dete ne bu debelo na mene :D

----------


## suzzie2

> Ja išla 2X na punkciju u Petrovoj, dobila anesteziju i potonula u besvjesno stanje. Bolilo nije zaista išta, pretpostavljam da su mi dali Apaurin intravenozno i stvarno, bez problema. Poslije neke cure pričale kao to sa anestezijom nije baš najbolje, a one kasnije tuku po Tramalima, tako da sad budi ti pametan (navodno ti Tramali stvarno dobri protiv bolova, to su nekakve kapi,, bar mislim)


Tnx, sad mi je malo lakše...ključna riječ besvjesno stanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Pa evo ako može i moje iskustvo  :Wink: 
Sad sam imala zadnju punkciju u KBC Split u "polusvjesnom stanju" 
i ništa nisam osjetila možda jedan ubodic ,ali nakon toga meni je bilo loše od te narkoze i trebalo mi je tri dana da dođem sebi .
Znam da mi je od narkoze jer do SAD na Vv dobiješ u guzu tramal a tek te prime za pet sati i je malo bolilo ali sam nakon toga bila ko avion ,popodne išla prosetat  :Smile: 
Moram naglasiti da mi je prag boli nula padam u nesvjest kad vadim krv  :Sad: 
Pa sad budi pametan šta je bolje

1 punkcija 1 folikul 1 stanica 
2 punkcija 8 folikula 4 stanice
3 punkcija 8 folikula 9 stanica 
4 punkcija 6 folikula 4 stanice

----------


## Šiškica

1. IVF, blagostimilurani: Klomifemi +2 Gonala, punkcija 10 dc, jedan folikul - 0 js
2. IVF, duga stimulacija: Sprej+oko 17 Menopura, punkcija 16 dc, 5 folikula - 4 js.

Prvi puta nije ništa bolilo. Drugi puta dosta, al izdrživo, s tim da je prava bol- neizdrživa  krenula kad sam došla kući.

----------


## TWEETY77

Punkcija u Cita,16 folikula 12 js, inekcija voltarena i druga neka za osamucivanje, skoro nista nisam osjetila.

Zaista mi je zao cura kojima punkciju rade na zivo, ipak je to dosta bolno i uz sve sto prolazimo u borbi za naseg bebaca
mislim da bi nam svugdje trebalo biti omoguceno da dobijemo bar neki lagani koktelcic da nam punkcija bude bezbolna.
Mislim da to svaka od nas zasluzuje  :Heart:

----------


## leeloo77

1. punkcija - pronatal prag 11 folikula,3 js
2. punkcija - PFC prag 10 folikula,7 js

obje punkcije pod kratkotrajnom totalnom anestezijom-piknu te u ruku i spavaš kao beba, kasnije nikakvih bolova i mučnina.zakon!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

gargamelice  kako to 8 folikula  9 js

----------


## tigrical

> gargamelice kako to 8 folikula 9 js


U jednom folikulu - dvije js

----------


## Jim

Cure, mene ta famozna punkcija čeka sutra. Držite mi fige. Više od boli bojim se da li će biti jajnih stanica.

----------


## loks

*Jim* to ti je kao i rađanje...boli, al ako je ishod dobar sve ćeš zaboraviti!!!

----------


## Mukica

ne znam jeste li primjetile/i jer je na tom topiku jako slab odaziv, ali  u tijeku je akcija vezana uz novi zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji
bilo  bi jako dobro i pozeljno da se ukljucite i sudjelujete jer cete to  uciniti *za sebe*

vise info imate na: 
*akcija  - ministre, moja jajašca  nisu za bacanje - sve, svi, gdje god  bili*

----------


## suzzie2

> Cure, mene ta famozna punkcija čeka sutra. Držite mi fige. Više od boli bojim se da li će biti jajnih stanica.


*Jim* i ja se strašno bojim punkcije, ali mislim ipak isplati se!
U svakom slučaju držim fige za jajne stanice i čekam tvoje dojmove!  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

*Jim* kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## Igolina1

jimi si živa?

----------


## Jim

Evo me,izvukla se iz mrtvih  :Wink: . Imala sam more folikula pa su mi rekli da ne pijem tablete već da ću dobiti opću anesteziju. Kada sam došla kažu nema boce s kisikom i ništa od anest.,a ja nisam ni popila tab. 
...stisni zube i ajmo. Mislila sam da ću umrijeti, a uboda je bilo najmanje 6. Neopisiva bol, ne bi to poželjela nikome.
Ja zaista mogu trpjeti bol ali ovaj puta sam jaukala na glas.
30ak jajnih stanica sa samo jednog jajnika (možete misliti koliko je onda bilo folikula), drugi jajnik nisu mogli punktirati jer se uklještio uz maternicu.
2 dana nisam mogla nogu pomaknuti od bola,užasno iskustvo i sad kad se sjetim da će toliki "višak" js pobacati dođe mi da uzmem onu iglu za punkciju i da izbodem nekog.

----------


## Sela

Jeessus!!!Pa kako si to izdrzala,bozja zeno????30 jajnih stanica samo od jednog jajnika??Ajme,naucna fantastika! :Shock: 
Kad si toliko pretrpjela zaista bi to trebalo nesto znaciti Onome Gore!!!Drz se,bit ce sigurno uspjeha!
I opravdan je tvoj bijes zbog bacenog "viska"!Zato spremaj novceke u carapu ako sad ne bude uspjeha(ma bude,al ja to samo tako :Saint: ) da se spakira jedan lepi Samsonite i pravac-SLO.
U principu,ovaj tvoj primjer je cisto skolski,zasto nas zakon ne valja...Ucite mlade cure iz ovoga,znam da se mnogima ne ide iz HR, ali isplatit ce vam se.
Sretno,i sigurna sam 100%u tvoj uspjeh!!

----------


## Jim

Sela hvala ti, ovo je zaista bila patnja,čisto mučenje žena,ali tko nas šta pita, ako želimo bebu moramo patiti i trpjeti. Ja se samo nadam da Bog vidi moju patnju i da je vidio šta sam proživjela u petak te da sada vidi kooolikooo želim biti mama  :Sad:  .

----------


## Snekica

*Jim*, kad imaš transfer? (nisam pohvatala, sorry)

----------


## Snekica

> Više od boli bojim se da li će biti jajnih stanica.


Ipak je bolilo više nego od straha od broja stanica! Nažalost!

----------


## tlatincica

Ajme Jim!  :Shock:  
Pa šta ti nisu dali bar neku lokalnu anesteziju?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme  divim ti se,  ali stvarno....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> 1. stimulirani - punkcija 16 dc
> 2. stimulirani - punkcija 14 dc
> 3. prirodni - punkcija 14 dc


4. stimulirani - punkcija 15 dc

----------


## loks

Jim 30 js sa samo jednog jajnika  :Shock:  ....ajme majko mila, svaka čast ženo ako si to preživjela! ja sam na svakom jajniku imala 5 folikula i dosta čak i previše, a ovo...no comment...bez anestezije...no comment!

----------


## Maxime

loks, u buduce molim te budi malo opreznija kada dajes bolu 'kategoriju'. 

Na zalost slucaj Jima pokazuje da je punkcijska bol totalno nekonstrukticna za razliku od porodjajne boli. Po meni je bol/situacija koju je Jim dozivjela iznimno opasna, mogla je dozivjeti sok od silnih bolova i stresa.

Jim  :Love:  za brz oporavak ...

----------


## sara38

Jučer mi je bila 5. punkcija, 11dc - klomifenski stimulirani. Na svim dosadašnjim punkcijama (kratki/dugi protokol - i gonal i menopur) punkcija je uvijek bila 11dc. Samo jednom je bila 13dc i tada su mi vraćene dvije blastice (jedino tada sam i imala bastice). Inače, u prirodnim ciklusima ovulacija je isto 11dc (ako dodamo tome 14 dana, M stigne 25. ili 26. dan koliko mi i traju ciklusi). Obzirom da sam idiopata, da li je moguće da zbog ranih punkcija (11dc) i isto tako u prirodnom ciklusu, nije nikada došlo do trudnoće? Možda js nisu dovoljno zrele?

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Jučer mi je bila 5. punkcija, 11dc - klomifenski stimulirani. Na svim dosadašnjim punkcijama (kratki/dugi protokol - i gonal i menopur) punkcija je uvijek bila 11dc. Samo jednom je bila 13dc i tada su mi vraćene dvije blastice (jedino tada sam i imala bastice). Inače, u prirodnim ciklusima ovulacija je isto 11dc (ako dodamo tome 14 dana, M stigne 25. ili 26. dan koliko mi i traju ciklusi). Obzirom da sam idiopata, da li je moguće da zbog ranih punkcija (11dc) i isto tako u prirodnom ciklusu, nije nikada došlo do trudnoće? Možda js nisu dovoljno zrele?


 po meni do ovulacija dolazi samo i samo onda kad je j.s. zrela - pogotovo u prirodnom ciklusu -tako to radi majka priroda, ima jedan ljep primjer u knjizi ŽENSKO TIJELO ŽENSKA MUDROST od dr. K. Northrup gdje ona opisuje svoju trudnoću koja se desila u ciklusu u kojem je imala ranije ovulaciju i kad ju je mjerila u danima kad je inače ima testovi su bili negativni, tako da je zaključila da se radi o anovulatornom ciklusu i oprostila se za taj mjesec od trudnoće, međutim taj mjesec je ostala trudna - zašto? *zbog orgazma* - to je njeno tumačenje - nakon orgazma tijelo luči sve potrebne hormone da požuri sazrijevanje j.s. da bi je plivači stigli oploditi.....
pa cure testirajte se  :Smile:

----------


## loks

[QUOTE=Maxime;1626444]loks, u buduce molim te budi malo opreznija kada dajes bolu 'kategoriju'. 

u potpunosti si u pravu kad ovo kažeš. nespretna usporedba i nisam imala loše namjere... :Kiss:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Jim,   stvarno  skidam  kapu :Love:   kad se dobro oporaviš,  složi  u nekoliko rečenica  svoju priču,  ovo je tipičan primjer loše strane ovog zakona,  neznam  koliko će js zamrznuti ali znam  da je mali postotak nakon odleđivanja iskoristiv  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: .  A tebi su tom stimulacijom ukrali najmanje godinu i pol plodnog razdoblja tj,  približili te menopauzi-    sranje

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitanje   ...ako  su moji ciklusi  svakih  24-25 dana   dali  onda i punkcija bude  ranije , npr.  10dc- 11dc ili  to nema veze?

----------


## tiki_a

Da, najčešće je tako i dobro da je tako jer je važnije da drugi dio ciklusa bude oko 14 dana. Kod mene je punkcija 10. ili 11. dan. Kad je stimulirani u pitanju, može se malo produžiti, ali sve ovisi o veličini i izgledu folikula te o endometriju...Možda kod tebe oko 11. ili 12-tog dana?...

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam jučer imala svoju prvu punkciju kod dr.Reša....popila sam nekakvu tabletu protiv bolova i nešto za smirenje.Dobila sam 10 js.... Sama punkcija me je bolila ali ništa strašno što se ne može izdržati.Kao malo jača menstrualna bol....Mislim da je ta možda i individualna ovisno i kako se opustiš prije same punkcije.Recimo i za HSG  kažu da  boli.Ja sam ga radila i ništa me nije bolilo.Malo neugodno i to je to......
Ma sve se to izdrži jer sama punkcija kratko traje. Malo stisneš zube i  to je to.

----------


## mia74

Jutro cure!!
Molim za malu pomoć onih iskusnih,ali i ostali su dobro došli...
Naime,kad sam bila na 1.postupku-klomifen,punkcija mi je bila 12dc.-tada su mi,godinama ciklusi bili 24-25dc.
Onda sam bila na Menopurima i jedva jedvice dobila folikule koji su se tek pred kraj nešto pomakli,ali malo i imala sam punkciju 17dc-čak su i taj dan bili mali-vidjela sam u otpusnom pismu da je pisalo 13 i 15mm??? :Shock: 
Nakon tog postupka mi se ciklus pomaknuo-tj.sljedeća M mi je došla 28 dan,a jedan ciklus iza stimulacije čak 29.dan..U biti to je ok,ali..
Sad sam bila na klomifenima,bila na uzv 10dc i folikuli su bili 9 i 10/10,endometrij 6.Dobila sam Menopure,svaki dan jednu ampulu i 13dc. došla na uzv.Tada mi je ovaj od 9 došao na 13,a ova dva-ko fol napredna, na 15/16,endometrij samo 7.Jučer sam si povečala sokić od cikle-već mi je zlo..Dobila sam još dva Menopura i u nedjelju,16dc imam punkciju-nadam se...
Osim što me muči što mi folikuli slabo napreduju,čini mi se da imam dosta kasno punkciju..
Čitala sam da je bilo cura isto tako sa kasnijom punkcijom,ostale trudne,sve pet,ali nisam sigurna da sam se utješila,pa vas molim pokoji "pametan"komentar na sve to jel sam pomalo luda..

----------


## Jim

*mia74* - mislim da za uspjeh ivf-a uopće ne igra ulogu koji dan je punkcija, kod nekog se folikuli razvijaju brže a kod nekoga sporije, važno je da bude js i da se oplode.
Sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure....dali poslije punkcije  puno boli   i dali  se moze putovati doma   -voznja  4h  ...ili se mora odlezati par sati? znam da to sve ovisi  od zene do zene, 
ali  eto  je moguce  putovati ?

----------


## frka

vecinom se moze putovati. sama punkcija je bolna, ali se bol brzo smiri nakon punkcije...

sretno!!

----------


## kiša

> vecinom se moze putovati. sama punkcija je bolna, ali se bol brzo smiri nakon punkcije...
> 
> sretno!!


meni ti je punkcija bila jako bolna, i nisam mogla putovati, a imala sam namjeru, valjda to sve ovisi od žene do žene, ne znam,

----------


## tinaka

Ja sam nakon punkcije putovala sat i pol doma i to mi je bilo najgore moguće putovanje u životu. Osjetila sam i najmanju prašinu na cesti preko koje je kotač prošao! Ali kak cure vele, to je individualno, ja sam sa stola sišla četveronoške i plakala se tri dana od bolova, a cura prije mene je s punkcije otišla pjevajući ko da ništa nije bilo.

----------


## tiki_a

Ja sam i sama vozila 1.45 h, a prije toga sat i pola šetkarala po gradu...Sve je to individualno...

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam pravo s punkcije išla piti kavu u neki kafić nekih 500metara od bolnice, a nakon toga putovala 2sata do doma...malo me je probadalo ali stvarno ništa strašno.Došla doma odspavala i navečer išla đir do apoteke .

----------


## mia74

*Jim*,hvala na odgovoru..i ja sam tako mislila..Naime,malo me frka jer uvijek,do sada,sam imala js,ali je bila nezrela tako da sam pomalo lucidna šta će biti ovaj puta..Osim toga vidiš mi i u potpisu da nisam nikada došla do transfera..pa od tuda ta "silna" briga..
Pusa tebi!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a u  biti  bol je ta kad  probadaju vaginalni zid  jelda?   a    busenje  folikula (  ili sta  vec ) i vađenje js  to ne boli ?   zato je bitno  koliko ce  puta  bosti  vaginalni zid  da bi dosao do folikula   a ne  bockanje folikula , jesam li blizu?....znaci  10 folikula ne znaci  10 uboda   nego  moze  biti  i  3 uboda  jel tako?

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice ja sam imala 10-tak folikula i to što kažeš to ne znači deset uboda.Ja sam osjetila 2-3 uboda na svakoj strani jajnika jer u biti se usisava iz jajnika i tekučina u kojoj su folikuli u neku epruveticu pa ti onda u labaratoriju usišu jajne stanice za dalje.....

----------


## frka

crvenkapice, mene ti probijanje vaginalnog zida uopce nije bolilo, ali na pikanje jajnika/folikula sam mislila da cu riknuti. zadnja punkcija mi je bila grozna, grozna (bacala sam, vikala i svasta), ali nekako brzo nakon sto zavrsi, bol se smiri... naravno da boli i dalje, ali podnosljivo... i naravno da je sve individualno, ali vecinom nema problema s putovanjem ako ne vozis sama - lijepo se izvali odozada i popij nesto protiv bolova... a i nije svaka punkcija ista - na to su me cure odmah upozorile. prva mi je recimo bila macji kasalj u usporedbi s drugom. 
nemoj panicariti unaprijed - bolno je, ali druge opcije nema i tako si to odmah poslozi (znam da je tesko i da te trta). rokni si apaurin od 5 ili 10mg i 1 ili 2 ketonala/tramala prije i sve ce biti ok. nije ugodno, ali gotovo je za cas (bez obzira kaj ti se u tom trenu cini kao da traje 100 g.).

sretno!!

----------


## frka

> bacala sam, vikala i svasta


hehe - nisam nis bacala - malo je naopako ispalo! htjela sam reci bacala sam se... tj. micala...

----------


## tlatincica

Jel se može prije nešto roknut?  :Grin: 
Ja bih si svakako čvaknula jednu za smirenje i jednu protiv bolova. Al neke, onako, poštene.

----------


## frka

ma samo rokaj, bejbe  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a koje su najbolje  protiv bolova...voltaren? ketonal?  neofen?   ibuprufen?   .koje najbolje djeluju i kad ih popiti?
.za normabel   znam  i nabavila sam ga vec  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

Tramal ili ketonal...ja bi ti preporučila Tramal i normabel,popiti 2 h prije punkcije jer tabletama treba malo duže da počnu djelovati...
SRETNO... :Love:

----------


## frka

svemoguci ketac  :Grin:  (i tramal je dobar). pa ne znam - negdje pol sata prije punkcije?

----------


## frka

kiara me preduhitrila... mislim da je 2 sata ipak malo predugo... pol sata, 45min do sat prije...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> svemoguci ketac  (i tramal je dobar). pa ne znam - negdje pol sata prije punkcije?


jel i ti mislis na ketonal?  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> kiara me preduhitrila... mislim da je 2 sata ipak malo predugo... pol sata, 45min do sat prije...


jok...premalo vremena,neće je uloviti..za 2 h to je taman vremenski raspon kad je djelovanje na najvišoj točki i najbolje djeluje... :Heart:

----------


## frka

naravno - ketonal. 

ja racunam po MM-u - kad ima migrenu, popusti mu pola sata nakon tablete, a vrati se 2 sata nakon... valjda isto ovisi od osobe do osobe... a i ja sam dosla na red za punkciju 3 sata nakon injekcija i mislila sam da cu riknut - mislim da je vec pocelo popustat...

----------


## kiara79

3 h nakon injekcije je too much...ja bi riknula...kaj nisi tražila još jednu neposredno prije
a migrena...to pijem malo pa malo tablete...ne pijem nego gutam i manje od 2 h...

----------


## crvenkapica77

a to je bezveze  dođes na punkciju  npr. u 8h    cekas   ko luda  tamo 2-3 h  jeli?....tablete vec popustile....a  naravno da unaprijed ne znas  kad ce biti punkcija  tocno...a ne znaju ni oni...jer je vjerovatno guzva ili sta...

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice...sad kad sam bila u ponedjeljak..u 7.30 folikulometrije i nakon toga,znači za 1 h oko pola 9 idu odmah punkcije...bez brige nećeš čekati gore dugo za punkciju...nakon toga ti idu transferi,i na kraju inseminacije..

----------


## tinaka

Meni je kombinacija normabel+ketonal bila ko da sam pojela kiki bombone.

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo ja obavila jutros     punkciju      i ziva sam   hehehe.....dosla u   8: 30 tek u 10h me uzeli....guzvara ajme majko....popila sam  1 i pol ketonal +  normabel   5mg....ne znam jeli djelovalo  ( valjda jeste) ali  onako  bolilo jeste ali   izdrzi se  , najbitnije je da kratko traje....od   7 folikula  dobila sam 5 js
punkcija   bila 12dc........

----------


## mravak

Mene kada je doktor pregledao 7dc rekao je da imam jako puno folikula ( ni dan danas ne znam koliko je to?) od toga dana mi je smanji dozu Menopura, predložio je opću anesteziju( što je rijetkost u našim državnim bolnicama jer to troši njihov proračun) i od mora folikula dobila 10 jj. Punkciju sam imala 11dc... to mi je bio 1.stimulirani IVF po kratkom protokolu...

----------


## loks

približava se i moja 2.punkcija. prva mi je bila stvarno jako malo bolna. u samim trenucima uboda onako, niš strašno a već nakon možda 15tak min ništa. cura prije mene je izašla da ju je dečko doslovce nosio. ajme majko mislila sam si šta me to čeka, a mm da ne pričam, bio je toliko blid da sam mislila da će njemu tribati doktor, a ne meni. dr.Reš odradio ekspresno, brzo, efikasno i bezbolno. nakon punkc shoping, kavica i planirali spavat u Postojni šta na kraju nismo jer sam se super osjećala, bez ijedne jedine tablete za bolove ili smirenje. i jedino šta mogu zaključit da je to stvarno individualno jer baš se ježim kad čitam kako neke cure boli i kako se napate na onom "ružnom" stolcu. ja se samo nadam da će i moja 2.punkcija biti ista takva (vrlo malo bolna), to je sve što sebi zaželjet mogu, a drugima....pusa i svu sreću ovoga svijeta i što bezbolnije punkcijeeee!!!

----------


## Mona 20

Curke, da li je netko bio skoro na punkciji pod anestezijom u Vinogradskoj? Zanima me koliko se spava pod tom anestezijom kod njih? (kratkotrajna ili dugotrajna anestezija)

----------


## Gabi25

Mona ja sam bila u 2.mjesecu ove godine, to ti je kratkotrajna anestezija, ma mislim da možda spavaš 15-ak minuta. Mene je sestra odmah probudila čim su me dovezli u sobu, nikakvih problema nije bilo.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Probude te jer te dovezu na onom stolu-kolicima u sobu i onda se moraš sama ležečki premjestit sa stola na krevet. Kasnije se toga mnoge ni ne sjećaju jer se nakon toga još malo odspava  :Smile:  uglavnom, ugodno je, ne brini.

----------


## Mona 20

Gabi25 i AuroraBlu, hvala vam na korisnoj informaciji, budem i ja pitala može li s anestezijom.

----------


## delfin

> Gabi25 i AuroraBlu, hvala vam na korisnoj informaciji, budem i ja pitala može li s anestezijom.


*mona 20,* jesi li uspijela saznati da li ćeš dobiti anesteziju u Vinogradskoj? Ja sam ovaj mjesec u postupku i pitala sam sestru mogu li dobiti opću anesteziju, našto je ona odgovorila da to ovisi o broju folikula. Toliko se bojim punkcije, noću se budim od straha. Postupak je s Femarom pa pretpostavljam da broj folikula neće bit velik, a to znaći da vjerojatno neću dobiti anesteziju.

----------


## andream

delfin, ja te mogu utješiti. Imala sam dva folikula, dobila onu injekciju u venu od koje ti se kao vrti u glavu (ja nikakvu vrtnju nisam osjetila i pitam se je li uopće djelovalo). Možda me samo maaaalo opustilo da me nije strah. sami ubodi bili su tako brzi i gotovo bezbolni da nisam trebala dobiti niti tu injekciju. da je bilo i više uboda podnijela bih to bez problema, uistinu nije ništa strašno i jako se dobro podnosi. Sretno!
Baš je u sobi sa mnom bila cura s femarom i imala je isto dva folikula, s istom reakcijom.
ps a mene zanima kako si dogovorila taj postupak s femarom, jel to ide na teret klinike ili si morala platiti? na osnovu čega si dobila baš femaru?

----------


## delfin

*andream,*hvala ti. Malo si me utješila. Ovako,imala sam konzultacije a slučajno mi je bio drugi dan ciklusa. Dr. Kuna rekao šteta što nije prvi da možemo krenuti sa stimulacijom i predložio Klomifene od 3-7 d.c. No, odmah me pitao hoću li ih uspjet nabavit za jedan dan. Pretpostavila sam da neću i pitala mogu li s Femarom - na svoj trošak, naravno. Klomifene nisam uspjela nabavit pa sam jučer dala 960 kn za Femaru. Puno je,ali nije mi žao. Tvoj postupak s Femarom nije bio dobitan? Čitam potpis pa vidim da je bio stimulirani.

----------


## andream

Ja nikada nisam niti imala femaru, zato i pitam. Prvi stimulirani bio je s menopurima i suprefactom, ali nam je ipak bio dobitan FET (preostali embriji iz tog stimuliranog). Stimulirani u Vg bio je sa menopurima i decapeptylom.
A za punkciju se ne moraš bojati, mene je i inače uvijek jako strah kad čitam priče i slušam, ali vjeruj da je uistinu posve podnošljivo, mene čak niti nakon punkcije nije ništa boljelo i kao da nisam niti bila na njoj.

----------


## kiara79

imam jedno pitanje i nemam pojma gdje ga postaviti...
uhhh...imam anovulatorne cikluse i zadnja 3 ciklusa sa Duphastonom M ko urica...kad nisam pila Duphastone,M dolazila 33-37 dana i punkcija bila 16 dc-po meni prerano jer nije bilo niti jedne JS..

eh,sad me zanima ako je netko isto bio na Duphastonui,kako tj. koji dc vam je bila punkcija...
trebala bih znati barem okvirno zbog posla da li će punkcija biti isto kasnije ili bi sad mogla biti koji dan ranije,jer sam izregulirala cikklus..

nadam se da nisam previše spetljala,pa će me netko skužit..
tnx..

----------


## Aurora*

*kiara79* kad ce ti punkcija ovisi prvenstveno od tvog odgovora na stimulaciju. A kakav ce on biti to nikada ne mozes znati unaprijed. Tek na prvoj folikulometriji se mozda moze na temelju velicine folikula okvirno zakljuciti sta bi se moglo ocekivati. Ali ni to ne mora biti tako, jer sve ovisi o brzini rasta folikula, koji ponekad rastu malo sporije ili malo brze od ocekivanog (2-3 mm/dan)... Kada ce tocno punkcija znas tek kada dobijes stopericu.

Duphaston sa svime time nema bas puno veze.

----------


## kiara79

ah..a ja se nadala da će punkcija baš zbog toga što su se regulirali ciklusi sa duphastonom biti ranije..
inače danas je 7 dc.folikuli 10-11 mm,endo 8-9 mm..

----------


## Aurora*

> ah..a ja se nadala da će punkcija baš zbog toga što su se regulirali ciklusi sa duphastonom biti ranije..
> inače danas je 7 dc.folikuli 10-11 mm,endo 8-9 mm..


Takve mjere su ocekivane za 8. dc, prema tome nastave li ti folikuli rasti normalnim tempom punkciju okvirno mozes ocekivati 13. ili 14. dc. Tako bih ja to procjenila, a ti ces vidjeti kako ce biti u stvarnosti.  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Takve mjere su ocekivane za 8. dc, prema tome nastave li ti folikuli rasti normalnim tempom punkciju okvirno mozes ocekivati 13. ili 14. dc. Tako bih ja to procjenila, a ti ces vidjeti kako ce biti u stvarnosti.


tnx draga...tako sam i ja izračunala,ako će biti po planu i nešto nes ne iznenadi..

----------


## crvenkapica77

moze li meni netko objasnit  -pojasnit   

1 IVF  punkcija  13dc =  5js  = 3  oplođene odlicne = kratki protokol  =  20mp =  9 deca
2 IVF  punkcija 12dc  =5js = samo dvije zrele,  oplođene  =  kratki protokol  =  20mp =oko 9deca  samo drugacije raspoređeni  
3 IVF  punkcija  vjerojatno  11dc  ....potpuno isti protokol    ko prosli   i moja briga  kako  to da je punkcija  ranije  ,  dali su folikuli brze rasli nego prosli put ?  i  sto ako opet bude  nezrelih js  ....eto  voljela bi cuti koju pametnu od vas   :Smile: ,  jer od juce ja i mm  nonstop o tome razmisljamo

----------


## Mia Lilly

Vjerojatno su folikuli rasli brže nego prošli puta.


Meni su sve punkcije kasnije, oko 15 dc. Prva mi je bila 16 dc.

----------


## ValaMala

*Bak*, ja sam se toliko bojala punkcije da sam bila odlučila promijeniti bolnicu u kojoj liječimo neplodnost (VV) samo zato što tamo rade punkciju bez anestezije. I onda mi se dogodilo da sam razvila više folikula na klomifenima kada smo trebali ići na inseminaciju i dr. je odlučio da ćemo ići na punkciju i ivf. Mislila sam da ću se onesvijestiti od straha prije zahvata, no onda sam se iznenadila jer je u mojoj glavi ta bol bila puno veća nego ona stvarna. 

Od tada sam bila na 3 punkcije, sve bez anestezije, samo s nekim koktelom normabela i nečega protiv bolova (ali ne u žilu). Jedna mi je bila sasvim ok, druge dvije prilično bolne, no ne toliko da bih išla negdje gdje imaju anesteziju. Ta bol je kratkotrajna i prolazna, malo odležiš nakon toga (15-ak minuta) i već si skroz spremna za ustati i ići. 

Evo sljedeći mjesec idemo u postupak u Ljubljanu, gdje će mi punkciju raditi bez ikakve anestezije ili ičega protiv bolova i vjeruj mi, na umu mi je samo da postupak uspije, da bude jajnih stanica, da se oplode... a bol, ona mi je potpuno sekundarna, nešto što će doći i proći. A to ti kažem ja koja sam bila u totalnoj panici pri pomisli na punkciju, dakle ne neka cool cura koja ima visoku toleranciju na bol. Zato ništa ne brini! Kako znaju reći cure ovdje, bol punkcije se ne može mjeriti s onom negativne bete... 

U svakom slučaju imaš izbor klinika gdje rade s anestezijom (negdje i općom) i nemaš se razloga bojati. Puno sreće!

----------


## spodoba

ja sam imala mogucnost da uzmem anesteziju, no nisam htjela. rekla sam samo da mi daju nesto za smirenje, ali su se smutili u organizaciji pa nisam ni to dobila. nije mi se dalo cekati jos pola sata na punkciju samo da dobijem nesto za umirenje, pa sam se odlucila da idem bez icega. vadjenje prve dvije JS nisam ni osjetila, onda je pocelo malo zatezati, ali sve se moglo izdrzati..radilo se od sest 'junaka'.
nakon toga nisam trebala nista za bolove..mada su me htjeli našopati..
sretno svima..i kako crvenkapica kaze, najbitnije je da su zrele i da se lijepo spoje s plivačima..

----------


## ValaMala

Tako je! Evo ja sam zadnji put imala 20, onda možete zamisliti, no jedina misao mi je bila, čak i za vrijeme zahvata, samo da ih bude, samo da budu dobre...

----------


## mimi81

Cure, tražila sam odgovor na pitanje ali ga nisam našla pa sad pitam vas ako ste imale iskustva sa sljedećim: da li vam se dogodilo na punkciji da vam se na uzv ne vidi jajnik? Što dr radi u tom slučaju?

----------


## Snekica

> Cure, tražila sam odgovor na pitanje ali ga nisam našla pa sad pitam vas ako ste imale iskustva sa sljedećim: da li vam se dogodilo na punkciji da vam se na uzv ne vidi jajnik? Što dr radi u tom slučaju?


Kako ne vidi jajnik?????? Sorry, nisam nikad čula, pa ne mogu ni pomoći  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> Cure, tražila sam odgovor na pitanje ali ga nisam našla pa sad pitam vas ako ste imale iskustva sa sljedećim: da li vam se dogodilo na punkciji da vam se na uzv ne vidi jajnik? Što dr radi u tom slučaju?


je,draga..meni se desilo,u 1.-oj stimulaciji,mi dr.nikako nije mogla naći lijevi jajnik...nakon izvjesnog vremena koliko je kopala po meni ga je našla...to je trajalo poprilično dugo,a i bilo izrazito bolno..
već na idućoj folikulometriji je bio na mjestu..
što se desilo ne znam..

----------


## mimi81

Ja sam bila neki dan na kontrolnom uzv i dr. mi nije mogla naći lijevi jajnik a trudila se pa me zanima može li se on naknadno pojaviti jer bi sa sljedećim ciklusom trebala u postupak pa ne želim izgubiti potencijalne js sa lijevog jajnika...

----------


## kiara79

kako sam i napisala,već za 2 dana na folikulom.je nađen bez problema..isto je bio lijevi..

----------


## mimi81

Thanks!

----------


## sabu

Cure može mišljenje..
to je bio moj prvi stimul.IVF(men+cetr)
8 dc kod mene puno pl.sluzi..ja u strahu da ću izovulirati zovem dr.J veli ona nek dođem sutra na zakazanu folikm.
sutra 9dc na uzv veli ona imamo 2 lijepa folikula,ja začuđena,ja ih vidim 3 što se i potvrdilo(punkcija=3js)
šalje me da vadim krv pa će mi reć kad je štoperica..nakon toga štoperica isti dan..
jel moguće da ovaj treći nije vidjela?
pa je E2 vrijednosti podjelila samo na ova dva,ili je i ona bila u strahu da ne puknu..u nadi da su zrele ispunktirala 11dc

pošto se nisu oplodile ja zovem lab.da čujem neke info u vezi mojih js..
kaže biologica ovako:nama su na dan punkcije js izgledale da su zrele.sutradan gledajući bile su morfološki kvalitetne i zrele..
zar ne mogu na dan punkcije 100%znati jesu li zrele?
ako su bile dobre i zrele zašto ni jedna oplođena?
ako je neka od vas reći nešto o tome..pliz..

----------


## Kadauna

bila si na stimulaciji 7 dana po 4 menopoura, jel to točno i došla si samo do 3 j.s.?

Pitaš da li je moguće da nije vidjela sva tri folikula na uzv? JE

Znaš li iznos E2 koji si vadila taj 9 dc nakon čega ti je odredila štopericu?

Na dan punkcije bi oni trebali vidjeti koliko je stanica u MII fazi, dovoljno dobre za oplodnju, no čini mi se da u zadnje vrijeme ima nekih čudnih priča s VV laboratorija. Uglavnom ti je biologica rekla da su sve tri stanice bile zrele što je ok. 

A zašto ti niti jedna nije se oplodila? Ja mogu samo nagađati da ti nisu radili ICSI nego IVF (zato što i nemate mušku dijagnozu, preptostavljam?) samo tvoja smanjena plodnost. 
A na 3 stanice dobivene kod žene od 38 godina ne raditi ICSI nego samo IVF meni je osobno ludost i veliki rizik koji si ti platila NEoplodnjom i ostali ste bez transfera. Vrlo neozbiljno s tako malim brojem j.s. ići na IVF, bez obzira što ne postoji indikacija za ICSI odnosno što je spermiogram očito normo. ja bih se sljedeći put na tvom mjestu dogovorila za obavezni ICSI obzirom da se od 3 zrele stanice niti jedna IVF-om nije oplodila, inzistiraj na tome. 

ti si očito low responder, znaš li svoj AMH? i broj antralnih folikula? Doktorica ti je išla s velikom dozom menopura (što je odlično posebno u ovim uvjetima štednje koja se osjeti i na VV-u), možda sljedeći put da pokušate sa jednako jakom dozom ali puregona ili gonala?

----------


## sabu

krivo sam gore navela,štoperica je bila 10 dc a punk.12dc
Kadauna,da radili su klasični IVF,nemam pojma koliki je bio E2 ja neupućena prepustila se njoj u ruke,eh što vam prije ne pristupi...?
primila sam 32 men i još 4 cetr.
AMH je 6.0 pmol ne znam dali spadam u low respondere,a za antralce nije niš rekla u početku stim...ja nisam pitala ...opet moje neiskustvo...
još si svaki dan preispitujem zašto sam sve ono pikanje uzalud prošla...dal je moglo drukčije završit.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

nemoj tako strogo niti prema sebi a ni prema VV-u, rekla sam ti, trazi sljedeci put: 
- da ti kaze broj antralnih folikula na pocetku ciklusa kad dodjes 2. ili 3. dan prije stimulacije.
- dogovori promjenu stimulacije, probajte umjesto menopura - gonal ili puregon
- predlozi obavezno ICSI obzirom na iskustvo Koje sad imas i pitaj za razloge zasto nije doslo do oplodnje, imas pravo na to

Podatak E2 ti tek moze nesto reci koliko zrelih folikula racunas - ne i nuzno o broju j.s. koje ces dobiti. Ali i to imas pravo saznati. 

s tri dobivene j.s. spadas u low respondere iako mozda - ako imas vise antralaca, sljedeci put mozda mozes doci i do 5-6 j.s.  Vjerujem da zbog smanjene plodnosti, odnosno nizeg AMH (no ona i ma jos jedan podatak - a to je tvoj FSH i tvoj broj antralnih koje je ona vidjela na uzv) doktorica i jeste odmah isla s vecom dozom od 4 menopura, budi sretna jer je stvarno malo zena koje idu s takvim dozama u zadnje vrijeme u drzavnim bolnicama - zbog sveopce stednje. 
Pitaj doktoricu jesi li low responder, sta mozes uopce ocekivati u sljedecoj stimulaciji, ima li neki protokol koji bi bio pogodniji za tebe...

SRETNO!

----------


## sabu

ma ne osuđujem nikog,znam da nema garancije..
valjda će drugi put dr.mjenjat nešto u vezi stimul.to je bio prvi pokušaj,pa samim tim i moguće pogreške..
tebi,i svim curama svu sreću..

----------


## mammasita

[QUOTE=suzzie2;1604615]Djevojke malo me plašite sa svojim pričama!  :Shock: 
Jel ta jaka bol kod punkcije iznimka ili je bezbolna punkcija iznimka?

Za one koje su to prošle...kako uzimati te tablete protiv bolova, budući izgleda u bolnici ništa ne dobijamo (apaurin koji navodno daju u Petrovoj mi se i ne čini kao anestezija)?
Koliko vremenski traje ta punkcija? Mogu li popiti 2-3 Voltića?

----------


## 123beba

Ja na svoju ruku ne bih ništa uzimala... Mislim da je bezbolna punkcija iznimka no sama punkcija ne traje dugo i bez obzira što je bol jaka da se izdržati... Naravno, bilo bi nam svima puno draže da ju ne moramo trpiti, ali mislim da se ne treba tako strahovito bojati punkcije... Posebno kada svi znamo zbog čega ju trpimo  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

[QUOTE=mammasita;2592017]


> Djevojke malo me plašite sa svojim pričama! 
> Jel ta jaka bol kod punkcije iznimka ili je bezbolna punkcija iznimka?
> 
> Za one koje su to prošle...kako uzimati te tablete protiv bolova, budući izgleda u bolnici ništa ne dobijamo (apaurin koji navodno daju u Petrovoj mi se i ne čini kao anestezija)?
> Koliko vremenski traje ta punkcija? Mogu li popiti 2-3 Voltića?


Ja sam znala uzet 1 normabel i 1 voltaren sat vremena prije punkcije....i na punkciji sam dobivala po 1 injekciju tramala i 1 apaurina mislim....
imala sam zadnje punkciju 12 jajnih stanica. Bilo je bolno, nemogu reć. Ali preživi se.
Punkcija ne traje dugo..ovisi, kako kod koga, koliko ima folikula a i po položaju folikula.
e sad o tome uzeti ili ne na svoju ruku, i sama rijec kaze "na svoju ruku" pa moramo razmišljat i o rizicima i posljedicama.. 
u svakom slucaju sretno!

----------


## nataša

bol je jaka, ali nije strašno, ne znam kako bih opisala, boli, stvarno boli, ali je kao i porod, bol sa ciljem, lako se podnosi. ja nisam pila nišzta, prvi put sam aimala 12 jajnih stanica, kasnije manje...ma ništa strašno. Ja na cijeli postupak MPO ne gledam u segmentima, gledam to kao jedan cilj, dijete, a sve fazer koje prolazim su dio koji moram proći i to me ne dotiče jako, da sve doživljavam intenzivno mislim da bih poludila...ovako je lakše, ako muva bez glave, idem kroz to, trpim bol putujem, čekam, bodem se...i sve ponovo i u krug..kad dođu dani blizu bete onda se osvijestim i u panici sam, sve do tad je mačji kašalj  :Smile:

----------


## mammasita

Jesi na kraju uspjela dobiti dijete?

----------


## nataša

> Jesi na kraju uspjela dobiti dijete?


 dva puta!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Ne znam kome je upućeno pitanje no, moja beba upravo spava kraj mene...  :Smile:  i da, sve mi želimo bebu što znači i porod pa nitko ne odustane jer porod boli...  :Smile:  punkcija je ipak punoooo kraća od poroda!  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

mammasita, ti stvarno kao padobranac  :Trep trep: 

u Petrovoj prvi put čujem da dobiju apaurine, oni baš daju koliko ja znam anesteziju.

----------


## Zeljka33

U petrovoj anestezija u venu...meni skroz bezbolno bilo

----------


## nataša

> U petrovoj anestezija u venu...meni skroz bezbolno bilo


mislim da samo kod naS NA Vuku Vrhovcu nema anestezije

----------


## mammasita

> dva puta!!!!


ajme divno,predivno :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> ajme divno,predivno


  da :Heart:  :Heart: , i gomila ispunktiranih stanica kojih se jedva i sjećam iako su bile bez anestezije..dakle, postavi si cilj( dijete) i šibaj! Ne razmišljaj puno, ne raspituj se puno samo go go go!!!

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! U ponedjeljak sam imala svoju prvu punkciju jednog folikula. Prirodni ivf i imamo jednu stanicu koja se nije oplodila. Mene brine to što sam prvi dan jako jako krvarila. Sva sam se uplašila. Jučer nešto manje, a danas još uvijek. kao da mengu imam. 
Jeste i vi krvarile? Sve si mislim evo staloje kad ono opet neki ugrušak iz mene pa malo opet svježa krv. Danas moram kod ginekologa.

----------


## red pepper

> Pozdrav svima! U ponedjeljak sam imala svoju prvu punkciju jednog folikula. Prirodni ivf i imamo jednu stanicu koja se nije oplodila. Mene brine to što sam prvi dan jako jako krvarila. Sva sam se uplašila. Jučer nešto manje, a danas još uvijek. kao da mengu imam. 
> Jeste i vi krvarile? Sve si mislim evo staloje kad ono opet neki ugrušak iz mene pa malo opet svježa krv. Danas moram kod ginekologa.


hej, nije ti dobro to što krvariš. Mene je na prvoj punkciji dr isto iglom zarezao sluznicu i krvarilo je.Čekao je par minuta da vidi ako će prestati jer da nije rekao je da bi morao staviti šav. I rekao mi je ako bude dalje krvarilo do kraja dana da dođem svakako kod njega. Tako da mislim da bi trebala i ti otići kod svog mpo doktora da ti šav stavi ili nešto jer ja mislim da ti ginekolog neće puno pomoći..

----------


## Krtica

Sve je dobro prošlo. Krvarenje stalo, bila kod mpo dr da provjeri odakle je to krvarenje išlo. Sve se smirilo, mrva je na sigurnom. 
Red hvala na tvojim savijetima!

----------


## bubekica

Kako je zakljuceno da je mrva na sigurnom?

----------


## tigrical

[QUOTE=Krtica;2602146]Pozdrav svima! U ponedjeljak sam imala svoju prvu punkciju jednog folikula. Prirodni ivf i imamo jednu stanicu koja se nije oplodila. QUOTE]

----------


## bubekica

Aha kuzim, krvarenje je stalo prije transfera  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Da da.. Krvarenje nije bilo iz maternice, nego iz ranice na stjenci rodnice od punkcije. Kasno palim s odgovorom.

----------


## velikavisoka

Moje iskustvo s dvije punkcije:
1. 9 folikula: ništa nisam osjetila, samo mi je bio prvi put pa sam umirala od straha. Prije toga bila na RTG-HSG još u fazi postavljanja dijagnoza, povraćala skoro od bolova. Ovo je bio smijeh spram HSG, uz lokalnu anesteziju (6 malih uboda u rodnicu, niti njih nisam osjetila). Pola sata prije punkcije, stavila sam si Ketonal čepić i popila Brufen 400 mg. Također sam popila i Lexaurin 3 mg, sve prema naputcima klinike. Strah je definitivno čovjekov najveći neprijatelj...

2. 12 folikula: lagano me bolilo prije punkcije jer sam sada imala više folikula i jedva čekala da mi ih popikaju, da ih se riješim  :Smile:  Ovaj puta me dulje bolilo i nakon punkcije. Otprilike 4 dana. Pila Brufene 400 mg svakih cca 8h. Sve prema uputama.

----------


## ERA

Cure, za 2 dana idem na prvu punkciju u zivotu. Punkciju radim u Austriji i skroz sam sama jer nikako nismo mogli organizirati da MM dode pa vas molim samo da mi kazete sto i kako pripremiti da me čeka u hotelu. 
Vidim da treba puno vode, to kupujem. Što još, kakva vam je hrana odgovarala, jeste li mogli nositi ručnu torbu (moja je prilično velika i sama po sebi teška pa razmišljam nesto jeftinije sad uzeti)? Ništa mi nisu rekli da kupim protiv bolova, a ovdje imama samo brufen 400, lekadol i nurofen forte pa se nadam da će biti dovoljno...

----------


## 1latica

Era, sretno..
Imala sam 6/7 folikula i 5 js, dobila sam pruje punkcije injekciju ketonala i normabela. Brzo je bilo gotovo, meni više neugodno nego bolno.. 
Ležala pola sata nakon punkcije i išla doma. Popodne nikakve bolove nisam imala, prespavala cijeli dan, ujutro normalno išla na posao. Do ETa sam osjećala jajnike kao malo jaca bol za vrijeme ovulacije. Nista strašno.
Vjerojatno ako je više folikula, da više boli,al svi smo prezivili pa ćeš i ti.

----------


## ERA

Hvala ti latice, ovo je utješno jer sam se načitala mnoštva loših iskustava pa sam u panici jer sam sama ovdje. Na zadnjoj folikulometriji je bilo po 2 vodeća folikula na svakom jajniku i još nešto manjih pa se nadam da će brzo biti gotovo a još više se nadam da će biti JS.

----------


## Argente

Hipera s tim brojem folikula teško da će biti, ako ne dođe do nekih komplikacija na punkciji bez problema možeš sama nositi torbu (OK, nemoj je baš pretovariti) i ovi lijekovi protiv bolova će ti biti sasvim dovoljni. Hrana svejedno. Preleži ostatak dana i sve će biti u redu. Sretno i piši nam kako je prošlo!

----------


## ERA

Argente, evo sve je gotovo. Na kraju smo odustali od sedoanalgezije i uzela sam totalnu u venu. Doktorica se uplašila mogućih posljedica jer sam sama a taj lijek moze dovesti do nesvjestice i dezorijentiranosti a kako nemam nikog tu onda smo se odlučili na tu opću koja prije izade iz tijela. 

Na kraju imam 3 jajne stanice, od stimulacije je bilo klomifen 2x dnevno 5 dana, 3 dana po dvije ampule menopura i pregnyl na 11 dc. sutra će mi javiti što je s oplodnjom. Za sada imam neke bolove ali nista nepodnošljivo.

----------


## Argente

Super Era, znači na kraju je sve prošlo OK, nikakve komplikacije, bolovi? Bi li se usudila opet sama? Ne da će trebati, čisto hipotetski  :Smile: 
A sad vibre do bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ERA

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  ne znam sto bih rekla. Lezim u bolnici u Beču, sumnja na plućnu emboliju. Vjerojatno cu morati na CT,...  :Sad:   :Sad:  
Uzas jedan

----------


## Inesz

ERA, kako si? Što je bilo?

----------


## ERA

Uh... Pokušat ću ukratko.
U srijedu je bila punkcija JS, u četvrtak popodne sam počela ostajati bez zraka kad bi hodala ili promijenila položaj tijela. 
U petak (jučer) je bio ET i nakon njega me MPO dr.poslao spec.za srce i pluća jer bih se zadisala čim ustanem sa stolice i napravim par koraka. On mi je dao nekakav lijek za inhalaciju (Foster) i rekao da dođem u ponedjeljak na još jednu kontrolu prije puta kući i da se obavezno javim ako se stanje pogoršava.

Sinoć na večer je sve postalo još jače, temperatura mi je došla na 37,4 i počela sam se znojiti. Hotel je zvao hitnu i oni su me prevezli u bolnicu. Temp jer nakon 2 sata pala na 36,5 (popila sam jedan maxflu  :Sad:  )
Tamo je prva sumnja bila na tu emboliju i rekli su ako se neki parametar u krvi pokaže kao loš da idem na CT tih plućnih arterija. Tu sam se ja izbezumila. Na kraju su rekli da nećemo na CT nego na UZV srca ako taj parametar bude loš. Onda se pojavila sumnja i na koronu ali su to isključili jer nema nijedan drugi simptom. U međuvremenu su mi dali neki od heparina, moram provjeriti koji i meni se stanje malo poboljšalo (mogla sam dublje udahnuti). 
Stigli su i krvni nalazi, svi su parametrima ok jedino je TSH skočio na 4,16 (prije postupka je bilo 2,66, pila sam Eutyrox pa je pao na oko 1,50. Tada smo smanjili terapiju i sada ovako...). Nisu me na kraju testirali na koronu jer su zaključili da bi se to na neki način pokazalo iz ovih krvnih testova.  Sad sam u sobi u hotelu, još imam ti tegoba ali manje, nadam se da će proći nakon što sama danas krenem a heparinom.

Pokušavam biti mirna u staložena da se moje točkice mogu u miru dalje razvijati, gledam fotkicu nakon ET i samo se nadam da će biti sve ok.

----------


## Argente

Ajme Era :O 

Jesi li bila na kontracepciji prije postupka, nekom estrogenu...? Nisu ti spominjali nikakve komplikacije tijekom punkcije?
Jesu li uzeli u obzir hiper- rijetko, ali nekad se ipak desi i na mali broj folikula? 

Lezi, čim više miruj i ako osjetiš ikakvo pogoršanje, ne ustručavaj se opet zvati Hitnu.
Plućna embolija je ozbiljno stanje, nije za odležati je sama u hotelskoj sobi - je li ti na kraju potvrđena ili ne?
Može li netko doći po tebe i odpeljati te direktno u bolnicu u ZG?

----------


## ERA

Ne, nisam ništa koristila prije postupka. Od stimulacije je bilo: klomifen 2x tijekom 3-7 DC, Menopur 3.dc, 5.dc i 7dc po dvije ampule i Pregnyl na 11 dc. 

Ne, nisu mi ništa spominjali za komplikacije tijekom punkcije, a nisu ni o hiperu komentirali. Meni je trbuh ok, za sada malo napuhnut ali ništa strašno, mislim da je i količina urina skroz ok.

Nije, nije potvrđena. Prema tim nalazima krvi je sve ok pa nismo isli na daljnje pretrage. Pokušavam lagano šetati da ta cirkulacija bolje krene, danima sam već na krevetu. 

Ma MM nema šanse da dolazi, auto nam nije najpouzdaniji a nitko i ne zna gdje sam tako da pokušavam paziti na signale i nadam se da nije najgora dijagnoza. Danas sam malo lakše hodala po ulici, večeras nastavljam s tim heparinom pa ću vidjeti. U ponedjeljak idem na kontrolu onom dr.pa onda možda budem pametnija..

----------


## jelena.O

A kak misliš onda doma?

----------


## ERA

Planiram u utorak na avion za ZG ako bude sve dobro. Ako ne bude morat ćemo nešto smisliti...

----------


## Argente

Joj Era, baš bed da si sama u ovakvoj situaciji. Ne šeći okolo nego lezi, pusti cirkulaciju, ako ti je bilo što od navedenog to ne trpi lamatanje okolo. Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## ERA

Ahaaa, dobro, dobro, onda neću nikud okolo  šetakarati. Ionako mi je najlakše kad mirujem. Večeras mi je malo bolje nego sinoc, makar nije bilo temperature..
Dala sam si i injekciju Enoxaparina pa se nadam da će to pomoći ako je išta igdje. 
Vjerojatno sam pogriješila što nisam krenula a tim u četvrtak (dan nakon punkcije) ali me bilo baš strah zbog krvarenja...
Hvala ti na savjetima

----------


## Inesz

ERA, dobro je da su ti nalazi na emboliju negativni.
Kako si jutros?

Odmori se, ako ti bude lošije - traži medicinsku pomoć bez odgađanja.

Jako mi je žao da si sama u postupku u Austriji, da muž nije uz tebe ili neka druga osoba od povjerenja. 

MPO postupci vrlo su stresni događaji, teško ih je prolaziti u fizičkom a često (gotovo uvijek) i još teže u emotivnom i psihološkom smislu. Blizina, podrška i razumijevanje partnera, prijateljica, obitelji - puno znači.  :Heart: 

Savjetovala bih ti da vidiš može li ipak netko doći do tebe i biti s tobom u hotelu. Vjerujem da bi ti uz dragu i blisku osobu bilo puno laše.

Javi nam se ovdje kako si - ova forumska zajednica izvor je velike podrške i razumijevanja kako preko tipkovnice tako i u stvarnom životu.

----------


## ERA

Inesz, hvala ti na ovim riječima.
Danas sam isto kao jučer, ne primjećujem da se ista pogoršava. Vjerojatno previše osluškujem sve znakove tijela i onda to psiha samo još pogorša. Možda je sve ovo samo jedan veliki panični napad i bit će dobro kad se vratim u Hrvatsku. Nadam se tome..

Ovo mi je prvi postupak i stvarno sam mislila da su to odraditi sama bez imalo problema. Oboje sada vidimo da smo napravili najveću moguću grešku što sam išla sama... Mislila sam da ću to bez problema podnijeti, da će biti sve ok ali na kraju ovako. Na žalost, nema mi tko doći. MMove okolnosti na poslu su takve da ne može nikako doci, problem je i s tim autom. Samo sestra zna u kojem smo postupku a zbog posla ne može mrdnuti iz grada. 

Danas mirujem, sutra ću na kontrolu kod liječnika od petka (kod njega sam bila prije bolnice) pa ćemo vidjeti, možda možemo napraviti neke kontrolne testove ili nešto.
U petak su mi u bolnici radili dosta pretraga, a mislim da je ovo najbitnije za emboliju:
PTZ (prothrombinz.)- 91,0 (ref.v. 70-130)
INR - 1,04 (nema navedenih ref.vrijed.)
aPTT - 27,2  (26-38)
D-dimer - 0,36, a (ref.vr. 0,00-0,50).

Razmišljam o tome da su kupim nešto za smirenje, možda me to podsvjesno malo smiri.  Imaš li možda prijedlog što bih smjela sada popiti?

----------


## Argente

A možda je blagi hiper plus malo panike. 
Nema koristi sad od lupanja po glavi kako je trebalo, bila je veća vjerojatnost da će sve proći sve OK i sada bi razgledavala crkve i dućane.

U postupcima se relativno često propisuju Normabeli, ali mislim da nijedan ozbiljan lijek ionako ne možeš kupiti bez recepta. Kupi si neki umirujući čaj, neku mješavinu kamilice, majčine dušice, valerijane, lavande...

----------


## Inesz

ERA,
kako si?

----------


## ERA

@argente, nadam se da si u pravu, to je najbezbolniji slučaj. Popila sam danas neki čaj od kamilice u gradu, ne usudim as naručivati mješavine a  nemam gdje skuhati u hotelu.. MM i ja smo se zadnjih puta razgledali crkvu i dvoraca, sad sam htjela u neki zoo akvarij ali ću preskočiti.  :Smile:  

@Inesz, mislim da mi je bolje. Počeli su me boljeti listovi ali mislim da su to samo mišići. Puno bolje mogu udahnuti i ne dišem više non stop duboko, još uvijek mi se događa da mi se srce jako uzlupa kad se ustanem ali to traje mrvicu kraće.
 Dala sam si Enoxaparin pa mislim da mi je od toga malo lakše, pijem još i Duphastone i Eutyrox. Nezz zasto mi je štitnjača skočila na 4,15, prije samo mjesec dana je bila 1,65. Nadam se da će se stabilizirati.

----------


## Inesz

ERA, kako ide?

----------


## ERA

Hej bog, vratila sam se jučer u RH pa smo MM i ja cijeli dan bili pod dojmom. 
Malo ostajem bez daha predvečer, ali nista blizu onome u Beču. 

Danas cu nazvati svoju dr.opće prakse pa da vidim njezino mišljenje oko svega i da mi pogleda nalaze. Onaj privatni dr. kod kojeg sam išla mi je dao kontakt broj jednog liječnika u RH da mu se javim radi  kontrole pluća. Rekao mi je da  bi volio da to nastavim nadzirati pa ću pokušati doći do njega.

Sve u svemu ide na bolje. Hvala puno tebi i svima drugim curama, jako ste mi puno pomogle.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Sad odbrojavam dane i sve simptome osluškujem

----------

